# Got more space and now a New plan is here.



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Heyo, instead of an Inglenook I am going for a 28 Inch X 48 Inch layout. I have a basic design of what I am going for in SCARM. Here is a screenshot. I have the parts incoming.


The attachment has a screenshot of what I am going for. Any advice. I have the Baseboard all made.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like a good start! Got any scenery planned? buildings?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Never mind.... I was thinking HO scale, not N.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One addition would make it easier to do switching
on your layout...a passing siding...you have a spur
that requires the loco push the car in forward and 
others that must be backed in. You need the ability
of the loco to approach the car from the front or
the rear to accomplish this.

Not sure of the tail length on the spur in the upper
area. Does it allow enough length to accomodate the
loco and the cars you'll place in the spur?

Don


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

santafealltheway said:


> Looks like a good start! Got any scenery planned? buildings?


I was thinking about going for a urban look.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Never mind.... I was thinking HO scale, not N.


Space constraints really got me. HO was my first choice.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

DonR said:


> One addition would make it easier to do switching
> on your layout...a passing siding...you have a spur
> that requires the loco push the car in forward and
> others that must be backed in. You need the ability
> ...


I was thinking about that earlier. I am probably going to do a bit of changing in order to get it to where I can fit more things through


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Not sure of the tail length on the spur in the upper
> area. Does it allow enough length to accomodate the
> loco and the cars you'll place in the spur?
> 
> Don


That was actually the comment I made but then deleted. In HO, that would be a non-starter, but in N, it should handle a loco and 2-3 cars.

You could still improve it by lengthening the tail, though.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have got the track and roadbed inbound. The scenery I have decided to go for great plain with a ranch in no particular era of time (not going prototypical.) That large empty space on the top of the plan is going to be a ranch. A small hill is going to be at the bottom left between the 2 tracks. Minimal trees and a small gravel road is going to be going through the left to the ranch. Also cows. Lots of cows... 


May add something crazy for the fun of it. I am planning to extend that spur by adding a 5 inch peice and changing from a 19 radius to a 9.25 radius. This will be my first model rr. Baseboard is wood. I will use cardboard as a base with wood supports. Work has a lot of cardboard so I have 3 inches glued together already.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm going to say "Thank You" - I had been thinking about a "shelf layout" for my next layout. I had never heard of an "Inglenook Layout" before your post. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

